# GT: Game 56- Clippers vs. Spurs 3/7



## Weasel

<center>







vs.









Tues Mar 7
7:30 pm
TV: NBALP, FSN 
</center>


----------



## yamaneko

We should have come into this game with a 5 game winning streak, instead we come in loosing like 7 of 10.


----------



## El chido

I agree, after we beat the Lakers I looked at the schedule and I kind of thought it would be nice to go on a 5 game winning streak before the spurs game, but the team has not played a good complete game since the Laker's game. I hope that they regroup, because the next few games are going to be really tough.

Dunleavy needs to stop messing around with the lineup and bring Maggs slowly. I believe that he needs to have his starters in the fourth quarter and stop messing with the lineup. You either mess with the lineup when you are in practice or when you are up by a lot of points.


----------



## universal!

The Clips attitude more important in this game than a W or L. Spurs are the defending champs, one of the best teams on the league, will the Clips make a statement and play hard?


----------



## Weasel

I think this is going to be a real tough game for the Clippers. They did almost beat them last so you never know. One good thing is though that they will be playing tonight and should be somewhat tired for tomarrow.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"We should have come into this game with a 5 game winning streak, instead we come in loosing like 7 of 10."


thats so ****in true


----------



## Free Arsenal

I garantee we'll win this game. :clap:


----------



## djdjd04

I think the Clippers have the ability to beat any team on any day. They just have to come in believing they can do it. The Spurs have been beaten by teams a lot worse than the Clippers. We just have to go out and get the job done and forget about the last two losses. We need to play some D like we did against the Hornets!!!


----------



## qross1fan

If people pass the ball to Vladi, then Clips should win. Why? Because Vladi has the :curse:in size over Bowen or Manu, whichever one guards him. Bowen will be on Mobley/Maggette IMO, leaving Vladi the huge size advantage over Manu. Sam and Corey need to get their heads out of their :curse: and swing the damn ball when Vladi or Cat are open on the wings instead of chucking the shot up themselves. Brand also needs to rebound,m he's been horrific the past 3 games grabbing like a combined 16/17 boards. Horrific.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"Sam and Corey need to get their heads out of their and swing the damn ball when Vladi or Cat are open on the wings instead of chucking the shot up themselves. Brand also needs to rebound,m he's been horrific the past 3 games grabbing like a combined 16/17 boards. Horrific."


great points 

thats been their damn problem these last couple losses


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

and the Suns won again, hahaha they probably wont lose ever again

hahahah


----------



## Free Arsenal

We can catch the Suns if we break Nash's legs.


----------



## yamaneko

free, enough of that talk man, its not cool, even though youre not serious, other people like suns fans might take exception to it. I know the recent turn of events is frustrating, but as clipper fans, we dont want to be known to say things like that.


----------



## qross1fan

Tim Duncan got his eye poked and I hope he doesn't play tomorrow. Nothing against Timmy, but I really want a win tomorrow, even if it's against a Timmy-Less Spurs squad.


----------



## Weasel

Looking at the boxscore it seems that the Lakers gave the Spurs a run for the money. Which is good as I hope they are tired tomarrow. Clippers need this win.


----------



## yamaneko

with as many people getting their eyes poked these days its no wonder we dont see more players with goggles or face masks like rip, lambier, etc.


----------



## universal!

The AP post game report has a quote from Duncan saying that his vision is ok and will play against the Clips.

Frightening how the Spurs rolled over the Lakers, even though the Lakers played fairly well and Kobe had 40+. I don't think fatigue will be too much of a factor, Spurs are too deep, experienced and play some near perfect team ball. Clips will really have to execute well, come out strong, and not fall behind early. Otherwise SA's D would pretty much keep the Clips in the hole.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

KEEP TONY PARKER OUT OF THE PAINT !!!!!


we need to make him shoot the J, he made a couple last night, but id rather him shoot that


than just get a layup....i have a feeling 

someone from the Spurs is gonna have what i like to call a "fake" game hahahah

meaning they wont miss hahahah 

and am i the only one that notices the type of shots that go in against the Clips????

horrible shots that seem to go everywhere on the rim, but they fall in hahaa or the team

goes down like to 3 on the Shot Clock and their play looks horrible and they just score...

we need to prevent these things from happening 

:curse: :curse: :curse: 

play some D, run our offense, get seome damn rebounds and we should be in this one


----------



## Free Arsenal

I can still garentee we will win this game.

No doubt!


----------



## TheRoc5

Free Arsenal said:


> I can still garentee we will win this game.
> 
> No doubt!


ill take that bet


----------



## TheRoc5

Please come visit the spurs fourm..im so alone in there its not funny. koko ez and texan havent posted in there for like 2 weeks


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=248705


----------



## Free Arsenal

All my UCash on the Clippers (which isn't saying much) because I know they'll win.


----------



## Darth Bryant

yamaneko said:


> free, enough of that talk man, its not cool, even though youre not serious, other people like suns fans might take exception to it. I know the recent turn of events is frustrating, but as clipper fans, we dont want to be known to say things like that.



Lighten up a little, it was a joke. Suns fans are smart enough to figure that out.


----------



## Darth Bryant

I think its possible to win. Clippers play up to the competition not down. Only concern is Corey still looks horrific.. Which is understandable.. But he is also costing the team on defense, and offense.. Depends on how much better he's playing since you know he is going to get the time tonight.


Just make it fun, close, and exciting is all I ask.


----------



## yamaneko

> Lighten up a little, it was a joke. Suns fans are smart enough to figure that out.


Yes, like i said, i knew you werent serious, but still, werent you the one making those comments just the other day about other players? if not, i apologize, but i thought you had just said the same exact thing about breaking knees, etc., and joke or not, its not in good taste. Of course i know youre not serious


----------



## universal!

> and am i the only one that notices the type of shots that go in against the Clips???? horrible shots that seem to go everywhere on the rim, but they fall in hahaa or the team goes down like to 3 on the Shot Clock and their play looks horrible and they just score...


have you been a Clippers fan for a long?
after a while you sort of get used to it...


----------



## qross1fan

Sam and Corky need to swing the ball to Vladi and Cat more often!!


----------



## Free Arsenal

yamaneko said:


> Yes, like i said, i knew you werent serious, but still, werent you the one making those comments just the other day about other players? if not, i apologize, but i thought you had just said the same exact thing about breaking knees, etc., and joke or not, its not in good taste. Of course i know youre not serious


Alright, no more jokes about physically harming people. :clown:


----------



## Free Arsenal

I still think we'll beat the spurs, I'm positive about it.


----------



## Darth Bryant

yamaneko said:


> Yes, like i said, i knew you werent serious, but still, werent you the one making those comments just the other day about other players? if not, i apologize, but i thought you had just said the same exact thing about breaking knees, etc., and joke or not, its not in good taste. Of course i know youre not serious



We all look the same. :clown:


----------



## Free Arsenal

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Um... I didn't say anything.


Haha, it was me, I said we could catch the Suns if we break Nash's legs, but that's obviously incorrect. The Suns system is so well toned that even if Nash goes down we won't catch them.

The only way to beat them is to have a 7 game series against them.

In either case, guys, if I'm wrong about my garentee, don't trust me again.

But I say Spurs lose this one.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell, Mobley, Ross, Brand, and Kaman vs. Parker, Ginobli, Bowen, Duncan, and Mohammed

I believe Ross will be on Parker.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman wins the tap.

Brand fires and scores.

Duncan misses a layup.

Brand misses but Kaman gets it. Cassell hits a baseline jumper.


----------



## Weasel

Bowen misses, ball goes out on Duncan.

Ross hits a jumper.

Travel on Mohammed.

Mobley hits a tough running jumper.

Timeout the Spurs.

Clippers up, 8-0.


----------



## cadarn

:clap: Those were some great shots right there.


----------



## Weasel

Parker misses, Brand rebounds.

Kaman slips and travels.

Bown misses a 3.

Brand hits a tough jumper.


----------



## Weasel

Bowen hits a jumper.

Brand misses, Kaman gets it but gets stripped.

Duncan misses, ball bounces out.

Cassell misses a 3.

Mohammed throws it away.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman misses in and out but Duncan knocks it out of bounds, Clippers ball.

Cassell misses a jumper.

Duncan jams it.

Brand drives and gets fouled, will shoot 2.


----------



## cadarn

come on cassell, no need to cool things down. :banana:


----------



## Weasel

Duncan picks up the foul.

Rasho, Udrich, and Finley check in.

Brand makes both FT's.

Duncan to Udrich for the layup.

Brand misses the jumper.

Rasho misses a jumper.

Kaman posts up and gets fouled, will shoot 2.

Radman checks in.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman makes both FT's.

Rasho misses but Duncan tip dnuks it.

Mobley misses in and out.

Finley misses, Brand rebounds.

Rasho picks up his 2nd on Kaman, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel

Brand posts up and misses.

Udrich hits a jumper.

Cassell looses and there will be jump ball, Cassell vs. Udrich.

Maggette is in.


----------



## Weasel

Haha Cassell won the tap.

But Cassell looses the ball.

Rasho misses on the wild hook.

Cassell misses his patent jumper.

Finley misses a 3, Kaman rebounds.

Maggette gets on the break and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel

Maggette makes 1 out of 2.

Ginobli with the nice running jumper.

Kaman misses on the bank.

Come on make a shot.

Ginobli hits a 3.


----------



## tempe85

I have to say while I'm first a fan of the Phoenix Suns that I'm also a fan of any team that beats the Spurs. So please kick the living **** out of these guys. :banana: Go Clippers


By the way how about a Suns-Clippers WCF? Pacific power baby. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel

Radman misses a 3.

Finley misses a 3.

Maggette finally scores for the Clippers.

Horry hits a 3.

Cassell throws it away.

Timeout taken.

Pathetic quarter for the Clippers, who would have thought they were up 10-0 at one point. :no:


----------



## cadarn

They were 5-6 shooting then all of a sudden 5-15 come on guys, make some shots. :curse: 




tempe85 said:


> I have to say while I'm first a fan of the Phoenix Suns that I'm also a fan of any team that beats the Spurs. So please kick the living **** out of these guys. :banana: Go Clippers
> By the way how about a Suns-Clippers WCF? Pacific power baby. :biggrin:


I will say I've got much better feelings towards the Suns than the other couple of top teams in the west. :angel: Come playoff time, I'll definitely be rootin for the Suns if the Clips get eliminated.


----------



## Weasel

Udrich misses a 3, Livy rebounds.

Maggette air balls it.

Ginobli drives, scores, and gets fouled.

He makes the FT.

Maggette drives and scores.

Mobley steals it.


----------



## Weasel

End of 1st:

Clippers 19
Spurs 21

Can the real Clippers please stand up?
I think they didn't make a FG in over 6 minutes. They jump out to a 10-0 lead and they blow it, honestly lucky they aren't down more.


----------



## Weasel

Horry misses a 3 in and out, Brand rebounds.

Radman for 3!!!!!!!

Offensive foul on Duncan, his 2nd.


----------



## Weasel

Maggette throws it right to Ginobli.

Duncan misses.

Refs blow a call as Mobley was not out.

Parker misses, Radman rebounds.

Horry blocks Livingston, ball out on Horry.

Radman to Brand, who misses but gets the ball back and gets fouled on the shot.

Finley comes in, Horry out.

Ross comes in back on Parker.

Brand makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel

Parker scores on the the pick.

Parker fouls Ross, non-shooting.

Ross posts up and picks up the offensive foul.

Parker misses a jumper.

Livingston to Brand for the layup!


----------



## Weasel

Parker looses it.

But Radman pushes off for the offensive foul.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up, 26-23.


----------



## Weasel

Finley hits a 3.

Maggette misses a 3.

Barry misses a 3, Radman rebounds.

Livingston drives and gets fouled, 3rd on Duncan!


----------



## Weasel

Maggette out, Cassell in.

Livingston makes 1 out of 2.

Cassell fouls Bowen, non-shooting.

Finley hits another 3.

Radman to Brand, who scores, and gets fouled!


----------



## Weasel

Brand can't complete the "and 1".

Ross fouls Parker, non-shooting.

Ross steals it.

Livingston trhows it away.

Mohammed misses, Radman rebounds.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell misses a tough jumper.

Finley hits a 2.

Brand drives and scores, got fouled but no call.

Timeout taken by the Spurs.

Tied game, 31 all.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

that Michael Finley does not miss is pretty annoying 

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Damnit 

why the **** does Vlade not shoot more **** 

his is ttrying to take them off the dribble but he is turning it over...

Corey shoothing a 3????

CMON MANM


----------



## Weasel

Finley misses a jumper, Radman rebounds.

Kaman works hard and banks it in.

Ross BLOCKS Parker.

Brand gets fouled by Uberto, Brand will shoot 2.

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Brand blocks Mohammed.

Brand hits a tough jumper.


----------



## Weasel

Brand BLOCKS Oberto, great block.

Parker misses, Cassell rebounds.

Brand misses in and out.

Parker drives quickly and scores.

Brand looses it out of bounds.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up, 36-33.


----------



## cadarn

Very nice block by Brand. :cheers: 

At times it seems harder for him to make shots when nobody's really blocking him!


----------



## Weasel

Udrich hits a 2.

Cassell has jammed his finger.

Kaman gets fouled, will shoot 2.

Kaman makes both FT's.

Parker hits a jumper.

Parker fouls Cassell, Parkers 2nd I believe.

Cassell makes 1 out of 2. Hand is still bothering him.

Ginobli pulls off his patent layup drill.

Oberto picks up his 3rd as he fouls Kaman, Kaman will shoot 2.

Kaman makes 1 out of 2.

Radman fouls Mohammed, good foul.

Mohammed makes both FT's.

Brand drives and scores.

Udrich makes the runner.


----------



## Weasel

Half:

Clippers 42
Spurs 43

Decent quarter with its up and downs. Clippers played much better though in the quarter than the first quarter. Seems like the Clippers got to watch out for the 3 ball and make their free throws.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Like I said, we're going to win!


----------



## cadarn

damn, it is going to be close. :starwars: :rocket: :sfight:


----------



## Weasel

Mobley steals it and then looses it.

Parker drives, scores, and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel

Parker misses the FT, Clippers ball.

Brand misses on a jumper.

Duncan misses, Ross rebounds.

Bowen fouls Cassell, non-shooting.

Ross hits a long 2!

Duncan misses on the layup, Brand reobunds.

Kaman banks it in!


----------



## Weasel

Duncan pumps, pumps, and finally scores.

Brand misses, Ross gets it back though.

Kaman to Ross for the jumper!

Parker hits a jumper.

Cassell with a sweet pass to Kaman for the score.


----------



## Free Arsenal

trading baskets.


----------



## Weasel

Parker hits again.

Cassell hits his patent jumper. Hand still bothering him.

Ginobli drives and scores. he is gumby (from mike smith)


----------



## Free Arsenal

Game is so close it's not even funny.


----------



## Weasel

Ross draws the charge on Duncan. Duncan has 4 fouls!

Timeout taken, Clippers ball.

Clippers down 1.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

the Spurs have shot 10 3s, we better start shooting some too 

or stop their 3 point shooting cuz they will kills us with the 3 

like teams always do

and we cant trade hoops

we gotta damnit stop them


----------



## Weasel

Cassell dislocated his pink finger but he is good to go as he got it wraped up at half.

Cassell misses a jumper.

Ross blocks Parker.

Parker picks up his 3rd as he fouls Cassell, non-shooting.

3 second violation on the Clippers.

Ross steals it!

Mobley for 3!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal

I like Cat.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

nice damn screen to free up Cat for 3!!!!!!!



:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 



oh man Q Ross D!!!!!!! IM LOVING IT!!!!

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 


i think hes back to his old self 


:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## M-Blade

Damn... I wish i didn't have an essay to write so i could watch this game. :curse:


----------



## cadarn

16 lead changes so far, what a game :jump:


----------



## Free Arsenal

:banana:


----------



## Weasel

Parker hits a jumper as Ross got picked Twice.

Mobley misses but Kaman some how gets it and scores.

Barry misses.

Cassell posts up and scores.

Parker misses, good d by Ross.

Cassell posts up again and scores.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Cassell is like Shaq! :banana:


----------



## Weasel

Udrich hits an open jumper.

Brand pumps, gets free, and scores off of a friendly bounce.

Finley BRICKS it.

Cassell drives and he gets the friendly bounces!!


----------



## Weasel

Horry air balls it.

Ah, Cassell misses a jumper.

Kaman fouls on Parker, questionable. NO TRIP, BAD CALL!!!


----------



## Weasel

Horry drives and misses, Livy rebounds.

Brand hits a jumper.

Udrich misses at the buzzer.


----------



## Free Arsenal

12 more minutes! :clap:


----------



## Weasel

End of 3rd:

Clippers 69
Spurs 59

What a great finish to the quarter! Great defense and offense towards the end, quite the sight to see. Go Clippers!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

:banana: :banana: :banana: 


oooh malkhe;lgifs;lkjglk;j1111!!!!!!


!!    !!!

ITS NOT even the Spurs not making shots, its the Clippers D!!!!

we better keep this intensity all the way through the 4th cuz the Spurs can come back in 

an instant with all their shooters 

CMON MAN!!!!!!

GO CLIPPERS

we can do it!!!!!#

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

by the way thanks Weasel, although im watching it your play by play is great for those 

who arent 


CMON!!!


----------



## Weasel

Radman for 3!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel

Finley misses a 3 but Horry gets it back.

Radman fouls Horry, non-shooting.

Ginobli darts in for the layup.

Cassell posts up again and scores!!


----------



## Weasel

Cassell fouls Parker, non-shooting.

Livy fouls someone, non-shooting.

3 team fouls already.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Sam should be a Center!


----------



## Weasel

Cassell double teams Duncan and Duncan throws it away.

Cassell with the jumper!


----------



## Weasel

Clippers get their 4th team foul, Spurs will shoot the rest of the way.

Udrich misses.


----------



## M-Blade

For those of you who are watching how effective has Q Ross been? I hope that we'll back to form now that he's playing big minutes again.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell drives and looses it.

Bowen hits a 3, dammit.

Radman to Kaman who gets fouled on the shot.

Tonight Radman as shown he can pass.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman makes both FT's.

Kaman with the steal!

Maggette gets fouled, non-shooting.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up, 78-64.


----------



## Free Arsenal

lock it down!

9 minutes to go.


----------



## TheRoc5

congrats guys yall played a hard game though spurs sucked


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"For those of you who are watching how effective has Q Ross been? I hope that we'll back to form now that he's playing big minutes again."



Yup, he hasnt let Tony Parker play his usual game, yea he has made some J's but we can live 


with that .....can we say he has shut him down for the most part ???  


HA!! Spurs are putting Bowen on Sam 

hmmmm


CMON LETS GO CLIPS!!! :cheers:


----------



## Free Arsenal

TheRoc5 said:


> congrats guys yall played a hard game though spurs sucked


We're not taking that, Spurs are a good team, they do not suck!


----------



## Weasel

Livingston drives for the easy layup!

Finley misses a 3 and Maggette gets fouled on the rebound.


----------



## Weasel

Brand misses, Mobley fouls down hard.

Duncan scores and gets fouled.

Spurs camping around the 3 pt line.


----------



## Weasel

Livingston to Brand who misses.

Radman fouls Ginobli, he will shoot 2. Radman's 4th. :curse: No more fouls please


----------



## Weasel

Parker makes 1 out of 2.

Radman banks in a 3!!!!!


----------



## M-Blade

Gotta love the Wilcox - Radman trade. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel

Duncan air balls it.

Maggette drives and gets fouled! He will shoot 2.


----------



## Free Arsenal

ya'll better rep me if we win this game. :cheers:


----------



## Weasel

Maggette makes both FT's!

Illegal 3 on defense, Clippers and Dunleavy disagree BIG Time.

Barry hits the FT.


----------



## Weasel

Duncan to Parker for the easy layup.

Brand drives and scores off of the bounces!

Duncan misses, Brand rebounds.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley hits a LONG 2 as the shot clock was expiring!!


----------



## M-Blade

Free Arsenal said:


> ya'll better rep me if we win this game. :cheers:


You'll definitely get my 12 rep points (for what that's worth)... haha

You should guarantee victory more often.


----------



## Weasel

Radman picks up his 5th foul as he "bumps" Barry. 

Barry makes 1 out of 2 but Bowen gets and Barry scores.

Brand makes a TOUGH unbalanced shot!


----------



## squeemu

Why couldn't the Clippers have played like this against Memphis or Utah?


----------



## Weasel

Duncan scores on the layup.

Duncan fouls Brand, Duncan's 5th. Non-shooting.

Livingston drives, scores, and gets fouled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cadarn

NICE finish by livingston after the foul :banana: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Free Arsenal

squeemu said:


> Why couldn't the Clippers have played like this against Memphis or Utah?


I didn't garentee a win. :banana:


----------



## Weasel

Wait the cancelled the Livingston the layup, WTF


----------



## Weasel

Brand makes 1 out of 2 FT's as Livingston gets screwed of a layup and a layup. Stupid refs.

Duncan gets fouled.

Duncan makes both FT's.


----------



## cadarn

Livingston layup cancelled and Brand goes back to the free throw line!? I don't care if the effed up the foul count, they shouldn't be able to go back in time like that!!


----------



## Free Arsenal

We have to start playing the clock more.


----------



## Weasel

Maggette misses twice.

Duncan scores and gets fouled again.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up, 92-80.

Now the refs are just trying to screw with the Clippers.


----------



## Weasel

Duncan makes the FT.

Wow the refs screw Livingston again!!!!!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Damn... we can still lose the game.


----------



## Weasel

Parkers makes both FT's.

Cassell bricks it.

But Parker steps out!


----------



## Weasel

Ross hits a long 2!!!

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 11 with 1:23!


----------



## Weasel

Udrich misses, Kaman rebounds.

MObley drives and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley makes both FT's.

Barry misses a 3.

Mobley drives and he misses.

udrich drives and he scores.


----------



## Free Arsenal

The Cat is in the bag.


----------



## Weasel

Final:

Clippers 98
Spurs 85

Clippers win! Great 2nd half by the Clippers! This is the win they needed.


----------



## M-Blade

Great win tonight even though i didn't see it... the Clips definitely made a huge statement.


----------



## DaFranchise

Huge win. Sam was a damn warrior out there. Livi played a nice game as well. Great team win.


----------



## squeemu

I'm glad the Clippers won this one, because I thought for sure they would lose it. It sort of makes up for the fact that they lost to Utah. 

Also, it shows that Clippers can beat the elite teams. I know the Spurs were probably tired, but this is still a huge win. Perhaps the Clippers can take on anybody in the first round. We shall see.


----------



## qross1fan

Quinton Ross' shot was the dagger and the reason Clips won the game. I'm willing to bet whatever that if Q had missed that J, the Spurs would have won the game. 

I always thought Clips matched up well with the Spurs but depth was the problem and with pretty much a full squad(still missing Zelly tho ), Clips showed it tonight. Vladi or Maggs off the bench, hell why not even both?


----------



## cadarn

:biggrin: great game! Loved the closing shot by mobley :banana: :banana: :cheers: :cheers: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Wilmatic2

Clippers basketball. You gotta love it!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

great win :banana: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :clap: :clap: 

damn you guys think Q. is not 100% yet??? hows his back.....


and damn i hope Sams finger gets well....if we can only use this as a kind of 


stepping stone to go on some kind of a run (winning) !!!    


we stopped their 3s, and our D , oh man why cant we play D like this every game !!!!

we go to Chicago next...hmmmm

need i say its a game we SHOULD win???

CMON CLIPPERS LETS GO !!!!!! LETS GO ON A DAMN STREAK


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

another thing i like about this victory is the point spread 


Elton gave us his usual performace ....

Sam had 15, Cuttino 11, and Chris 15 pts.

we dont need ahuuuuuge numbers from alll our playeers

a nice spread and we won


:biggrin:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

wow just saw Sportscenter 

Clippers vs. Spurs game first thing they talked about :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i think thats the first time ever they talk bout the Clips first



:clap:


----------



## universal!

Finally a win by the Clips when it mattered. Spurs didn't play well, but the Clips had something to do with that. Good rebounding, good energy. The Wilcox-Radman trade is really paying off.

Sidenote: Anyone remember a few years ago when the Clips got that center Pedrac...something from Seattle? I was hoping that they got Radman when I first heard that the Clips made a trade with Seattle...but I just it's better late than never.


----------



## RhettO

universal! said:


> Finally a win by the Clips when it mattered. Spurs didn't play well, but the Clips had something to do with that. Good rebounding, good energy. The Wilcox-Radman trade is really paying off.
> 
> Sidenote: Anyone remember a few years ago when the Clips got that center Pedrac...something from Seattle? I was hoping that they got Radman when I first heard that the Clips made a trade with Seattle...but I just it's better late than never.


Pedrag Drobnjak. Lol, he had that funny website. Radman has worked out real well for the Clips. I hope he can keep it up. Q. Ross was huge in this game. I know it gets said all the time, but his defense is just outstanding.


----------



## TheRoc5

Free Arsenal said:


> All my UCash on the Clippers (which isn't saying much) because I know they'll win.


hey arsenal i have an idea, well since we might face each other in the playoffs very soon i want to set up a bet. if the spurs go farther in playoffs then you have to change you avatar to a spurs one and if the clippers go farther in the playoffs i have to put up a avatar that supports the clippers. deal?
also i will make this a rocsolid garentee wich im 4/4.


----------



## tempe85

Haha.. yes the Spurs were beaten.

By the way... it seems like the Clippers match up pretty well against the Spurs. I wouldn't count the Clippers out if they meet them in the playoffs.


----------



## TheRoc5

tempe85 said:


> Haha.. yes the Spurs were beaten.
> 
> By the way... it seems like the Clippers match up pretty well against the Spurs. I wouldn't count the Clippers out if they meet them in the playoffs.


hater time to bring out the bling :king: :king: :king: .....whats that who are the defending champs? who did the suns get killed by last yr? ya i believe the so called experts said the same thing in the wcf.


----------



## Free Arsenal

TheRoc5 said:


> hey arsenal i have an idea, well since we might face each other in the playoffs very soon i want to set up a bet. if the spurs go farther in playoffs then you have to change you avatar to a spurs one and if the clippers go farther in the playoffs i have to put up a avatar that supports the clippers. deal?
> also i will make this a rocsolid garentee wich im 4/4.


Naw, only if we FACE each other, I'm reserving that bet to the team we do face, so no bet yet, we might face dallas. :banana: 

First bet will be the first round team we face, second, with the second.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Hey, both of you, no Spurs-Suns rivalry here, take it to your own boards. :curse:


----------



## tempe85

TheRoc5 said:


> hater time to bring out the bling :king: :king: :king: .....whats that who are the defending champs? who did the suns get killed by last yr? ya i believe the so called experts said the same thing in the wcf.


Sad... bringing up past seasons.

Don't worry you have my pity.


----------



## tempe85

Free Arsenal said:


> Hey, both of you, no Spurs-Suns rivalry here, take it to your own boards. :curse:


My posts have been pretty much been only about the Clippers here. 

Plus do you notice I have an Elton Brand logo? I actually do like the Clips somewhat.


----------



## Free Arsenal

tempe85 said:


> My posts have been pretty much been only about the Clippers here.
> 
> Plus do you notice I have an Elton Brand logo? I actually do like the Clips somewhat.


I'm not talking about the other posts, I'm talking about the trash talking between Spurs and Suns, I like the Suns, *BUT THIS* is the Clippers board.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i forgot to give my Props for Sam this game....

he played great down the stretch, hope he starts playing like that more consistently 


like he was in the beggining of the season.....


----------

